
Norway Wants to Blast a Hole in a Giant Hill for the World's First Ship Tunnel - mml
http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/norway-wants-to-build-the-worlds-first-ship-tunnel-1793606315
======
gus_massa
Previous discussion of a similar post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13920841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13920841)
(146 points, 5 days ago, 29 comments)

General idea of the comments: It's not the first ship tunnel, but it's much
bigger than the previous tunnels.

